# New Loft almost finished....



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's looking really nice. Are you putting and aviary on it?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

nice loft mate is it for racers or what


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Birmingham rollers, and I'll be adding an aviary shortly....it will go on the front where the big window is right now.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

ah rollers you can not go wrong


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

looks good to me , I think you did a mighty fine job there,pretty soon it will be overflowing with your pigeons too


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOOkin good. Keep up the good work. And more pics on your progress.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is nice. Looks very professional. Are you going to paint it, too?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope to have nice weather to paint it this weekend and finish the avairy as well.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*LJ* we like to see the inside of the loft...When you get a chance post the pic of the inside perches and nestboxes...Thanks...


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like a JOB well done my friend! They addition of the avairy will be nice. And looks like you have staffed it TOO  Nice guard doggie!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your loft looks wonderful and will be quite cozy for your birds. Please do keep us updated on the progress of it and when it is FINISHED with aviary!!! 

Hope you have great weather this weekend to finish it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice loft! Let's get that aviary up!


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

nice loft
and is that a bluetick i see in the back ground?


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep, he's my 6 year old registered bluetick....security officer for my birds.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

does he hunt?
i have a pair of blues that i coonhunt with


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

yep, he sure does!


----------

